# The Do's and Don't of parked Domains



## Wombat (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm about a year away of getting my company up and running...I want to find out as much as i can before i get going...Thank you Rodney for this site...

Now on to my question...When it comes to domain names, i'm alittle lost...All over the web people talk about routing many Domains names to your main site...I understand that...Anyone who googles something sees how many people are abusing this and i guess my question is what is acceptable?

Is it alright to route as many as you want as long as what your routing has something to do with what your selling? Should you route to a specific page/or product and not just your home page everytime?

As guess my question is what are the do's and don'ts about multiple domain name routing?


Thanks guys/gals

Brian


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

If there are repercussions to pointing more domains to your site, I haven't heard of them before.

I have several domains that I point to other sites. My latest domain I decided I wanted to use a non-standard spelling even tho the standard spelling was available, so I bought both and pointed the standard spelling domain to my non-standard spelling. 

I don't see a problem with pointing other domains to whatever page on your other site you want...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Its not the routing many domains to one that is a issue. 
What pisses most people off is doing a search for say bikes and getting a website of porno or some other non related crap. Sex sites are notorious for this behavior.
Just use any meta tags, keywords or search engine optimizations that relates to your product and services.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I would strongly recommend reading the E-consultancy.com: Internet Marketing Strategy | Training | Online Marketing Research SEO Best Practice Guide.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys...I have a lot to learn...Looking forward to it...


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

you want to link directly to the page that has the key words they were searching for.

if they searched for bicycles and your link took them to tricycles chances are they would leave that page relatively quickly. because you left so quickly or didnot advance thru the site google assumes that what you saw must not have been what you were searching for and that will lower your ranking.

so the page that it links to should have the same keywords in it. this reassures google that you are getting what you asked for.

as far as linking from other servers the only penalties ive heard of is when you are the same owner of both sites (or several sites). google knows everything that about who its reqistered to and all. this prevents you from starting a bunch of phoney sites that just link to yours and trying to fool the search engines into thinking that your site must be popular because of all the links that go to it. they arent going to remove you for doing this and you wont really be penalized but you aren't going to get the ratings boost that you might expect or would get if it was a little more legit. 

anything related to pornography google will harshly penalize or completely remove from listing if they try crap like putting mickey mouse or whatever in their keywords or content.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wombat said:


> I'm about a year away of getting my company up and running...I want to find out as much as i can before i get going...Thank you Rodney for this site...
> 
> Now on to my question...When it comes to domain names, i'm alittle lost...All over the web people talk about routing many Domains names to your main site...I understand that...Anyone who googles something sees how many people are abusing this and i guess my question is what is acceptable?
> 
> ...


Do use a 301 Redirect (helps prevent duplicate content issues)

Do keep the redirect relevant to where it's going to.

Do try to register and properly redirect as many spellings/misspellings of your domain name as possible back to your main site.

Don't get spammy with it by redirecting unrelated domains.



> s it alright to route as many as you want as long as what your routing has something to do with what your selling? Should you route to a specific page/or product and not just your home page everytime?



The times a shopper has to click to buy your product or purchase your service, the better. 

So if linking to a specific page on your site makes sense and reduces work for the shopper, it would be a good idea to do that


----------



## Wombat (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks guys...That cleared some things up for me...


----------

